
'Robot Dogs' May Soon Guard Air Force Bases, Aided by Starlink Satellites - AndrewBissell
https://www.technocracy.news/robot-dogs-may-soon-guard-air-force-bases/
======
akeck
Meanwhile Russia claims to be working on a multi-km range EMP [1] and it's a
constant battle to keep foreign nation state hack teams out of sensitive,
increasingly software-driven, weapons development. The scenario of the 2004
Battlestar Galactica pilot worries me.

[1] [https://defence-blog.com/news/army/russia-discloses-new-
deta...](https://defence-blog.com/news/army/russia-discloses-new-details-of-
electromagnetic-pulse-cannon.html#)

------
retox
Snow Crash here we come.

[https://villains.fandom.com/wiki/Rat_Things_(Snow_Crash)](https://villains.fandom.com/wiki/Rat_Things_\(Snow_Crash\))

